# virgin cork bark



## flatleftreartire (Mar 7, 2007)

can anyone recomend a site or store to purchase cork bark at a fair price?and has anyone used cork bark as a substrate?and i have been looking around and see that some sites sel the cork bark in bulk has anone done this yet thanks for your input craig


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Black Jungle sells cork bark by the pound via mail order, not sure of their pricing though. 

"That Fish Place" just started selling it! They have a nice selection of flats and curls to choose from. I believe they sell it for $7.99 / pound.

IMHO, I don't think cork would be a good substrate. Cork kind of repells water, hence, it floats. I think water would drain right down through it to quickly and into the gravel or false bottom, thus not retaining any water for the roots of the plants to suck up any water.

Good Luck!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I highly recomend Josh's frogs...
Not only can you view the actual pieces for sale, but if you order early in the week, you will usually have you're order by the end of the week.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Good one Brian! I TOTALLY forgot about Josh's Frogs: http://www.joshsfrogs.com

I ordered a bunch of FF containers and some of that new springtail food he's selling just two weeks ago. Josh ships SUPER FAST! You'll be please with Josh.

I order my driftwood from him for the very same reason Brian said, .... you can see the exact piece you're ordering.


Good Luck Craig!


----------



## flatleftreartire (Mar 7, 2007)

*cork bark*

hay i found the greatest place to get cork bark.today i went to maryland cork company where i meet Leo.he has been the plant manager there for 35 years.he give me a run down on ow it all works and allowed me topick out all i wanted.eyes where alotbigger thank my tanks so i have left overs in the trade section.but i got pck over from thosds on tp of thousands of virgin bark.then Leo took me n a tour and i got to see it from off the truck..mryland cork is the only company in the usa to ground cork.so everything made from cork comes from them according to leo.i was able to get peices that were perfecly flat to perfectly round i wish i knew how my camera worked to show everyone.but if you need to buy cork Leo hadtold me he will hand sellect what ever you think youwant from cover in moss ad fungus to clean from roud to curved to thin to thick man it was just so amazing.i do have quit a bit left over but all in al it was less than 4 bucks lb so if you need any cork i will ship it to you and my wife works at fedx and she gets a great discount and i will pass it along to you


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Craig,

That's TOO awesome! Don't you love it when you make a find like that?

Thanks for sharing your adventure and find!


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Whoa! Where in MD is said cork place?


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Rambo67 said:


> Whoa! Where in MD is said cork place?


Chesapeake Cork
Towson, MD
He's got a warehouse up near the Delaware border.


Scott


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Scott, Ill have to go check it out.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Ah, are you sure this is the same place?

I researched "Maryland Cork" and came up with this in Elkton, MD: http://www.marylandcork.com/


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hmmm....Ill have to call them both up, but towson is a mere 10 minutes away from me.


----------



## flatleftreartire (Mar 7, 2007)

*maryland cork*

hay guys and gals it is maryland cork in elkton maryland. http://www.marylandcork.com they will ship to you and Leo the plant manager dosnt seem to mind picking trough the pileon top of piles to find you the perfecgt peice.he was just a great person.i almost want to go buy more just to pick over it again.they also had the background cork.it was flat as can be.1 case left.it was compressed to be perfectly flat.it had the look of cork bark but not the nooks and cranies of the bark it self he said that a gentleman had odered it and never came to get it so if you wanted to do the whole back of you tank with this cool stuff you could in just one peice...and it was really cheap.....so hay lets use up what i have left over and tehn we can(i)can go back and get more .......craig


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm hung on the title of this thread..._virgin_ cork?? :? 
To stir the pot generated in another thread, does this differ from _proven_ cork?? 

:wink: 
Scott

...too much time on my hands today...


----------

